
Google axes Google+ - foobarbecue
https://news.google.com/articles/CAIiEBoLCLvKq8ize7aRDbdD5XAqGAgEKg8IACoHCAowwOjjAjDp3xswicOyAw?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US%3Aen
======
tracker1
Not surprising... now if they could just bring Hangouts back to form, instead
of a dozen other disconnected platforms that only do a fraction of the job.
(sigh)

